# July Repticon Shows



## Repticon1

*ReptiDay Chattanooga Reptile & Exotic Animal Show – July 4, 2014*

*When:*
July 4, 2014

*Where:*
Camp Jordan Arena
323 Camp Jordan Parkway
East Ridge, TN 37412

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Chattanooga Show:*
Join us in Chattanooga, TN as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Chattanooga page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1

*ReptiDay Melbourne Reptile & Exotic Animal Show – July 4, 2015*

*When:*
July 4, 2015

*Where:*
Eau Gallie Civic Center
1551 Highland Avenue, 
Melbourne, FL 32935

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Melbourne Show:*
Join us July 4, 2015 at the Eau Gallie Civic Center in Melbourne, FL as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Melbourne page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## gdebell

Just curious if you guys are going to do a myrtle beach show this year? They canceled the show last year and I haven't been able to find out if they are back on this year. Sorry if it wasn't you guys but I thought it was. Thanks.


----------



## Repticon1

*Repticon Memphis Reptile & Exotic Animal Show July 11 & 12, 2015*

*When:*
July 11 & 12, 2015

*Where:*
The Landers Center
4560 Venture Drive 
Southaven, MS 38671

Hours: *
*Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Memphis Show:	*
September of 2009 Repticon expanded West with Repticon Memphis, a great new show in an area that was long-overdue for a major reptile expo. Hosted at The Landers Center (formerly known as the Desoto Civic Center) in Southaven, Mississippi, just 6 miles South of the Tennessee-Mississippi state line and 12 miles from the Memphis airport, guests from Tennessee, Arkansas, and Mississippi had a chance to encounter a wide variety of reptiles and amphibians that they might not have had the opportunity to experience in their home cities. (Guests from outside of Mississippi purchasing pets to take home should check first to make sure their new pets are welcome by their local laws.) Repticon Memphis was also the second Repticon show to feature a venomous-included area, featuring non-native venomous snakes from around the world. Lots of herpers came out to the show from all over the tri-state area. The show returned numerous times in the years from 2010-14, so look now to this page for future announcements and join us for what is becoming a new standard - Repticon Memphis!	

Repticon Memphis page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## sumer

Y U NO come to Denver?


----------



## Repticon1

*ReptiDay Ft. Lauderdale Reptile & Exotic Animal Show July 11, 2015*

*When:*
July 11, 2015

*Where:*
Universal Palms Hotel
4900 Powerline Rd.
Fort Lauderdale, FL 33309

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Ft. Lauderdale Show:*
Join us in Ft. Lauderdale as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Ft. Lauderdale page

*Email: *[email protected]


----------



## Holdway

ReptiDay Chattanooga Reptile & Exotic Animal Show – July 4, 2014


Is this show going to be this year? Just looking at the date and hopping it's a typo. I have done exotic bird shows at this arena in the past as a vender. Nice place!


----------



## Repticon1

Holdway said:


> ReptiDay Chattanooga Reptile & Exotic Animal Show – July 4, 2014
> 
> 
> Is this show going to be this year? Just looking at the date and hopping it's a typo. I have done exotic bird shows at this arena in the past as a vender. Nice place!


It was a typo, the show is this year.


----------



## Repticon1

*Repticon Columbia Reptile & Exotic Animal Show July 18 & 19, 2015*

*When:* 
July 18 & 19, 2015

*Where:*
Jamil Temple
206 Jamil Rd.
Columbia, SC 29210

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Columbia Show:* 
For over seven years the South Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal Show thrived at the Jamil Temple in Columbia, South Carolina, before moving to other cities and venues. In November 2006, under new Repticon management, the show made a triumphant return to its original location. We were thrilled with the amount of positive feedback we received about the show being back where it belonged. Over the next three years the show grew with complete vendor sell-outs, an addition of a third show to the calendar year, and packing in as many vendors as possible in November of 2010. Having returned again three times in 2011, 2012 and 2013 with this popular favorite, be sure not to miss Repticon Columbia as it continues to develop in 2014, currently the largest and hottest hot show in the South!

Repticon Columbia page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1

*ReptiDay Norfolk Reptile & Exotic Animal Show July 18, 2015*

*When:*
July 18, 2015

*Where:*
Norfolk Masonic Temple
7001 Granby St. 
Norfolk, VA 23505

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Norfolk Show:*
Join us in Norfolk, VA as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Norfolk page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## sumer

Come to Denver, puhleeezzzz!


----------



## Holdway

Repticon1 said:


> It was a typo, the show is this year.


Thanks, I was hopping so.


----------



## VARick

sumer said:


> Come to Denver, puhleeezzzz!


Check the Repticon main page or this link.

Repticon Denver Page


----------



## Repticon1

*Repticon Atlanta Reptile & Exotic Animal Show July 25 & 26, 2015*

*When:* 
July 25 & 26, 2015

*Where:*
Gwinnett County Fairground
2405 Sugarloaf Parkway
Lawrenceville, GA 30045

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Atlanta Show:	*
In January 2007, thousands of guests came out to the Atlanta Reptile and Exotic Animal Show to continue a six year tradition at a great new location at the Gwinnett County Fairgrounds. The success of that show and the following summer show in July at the same location re-established this show in Gwinnett County. Repticon returned in 2009 to the newer, nicer, and larger Fairgrounds facility that has proven so popular with vendors and guests that in 2014 the new schedule will be four times a year! This growing show continues to delight thousands of guests in one the nation's largest metro areas, so if you call the Atlanta area home, head out for the biggest and most exciting reptile show in Georgia!	

Repticon Atlanta page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1

*ReptiDay Navarre/Pensacola Reptile & Exotic Animal Show July 25, 2015*

*When:*
July 25, 2015

*Where:*
Navarre Conference Center
8700 Navarre Parkway
Navarre, FL, 32566

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Navarre/Pensacola Show:*
Join us in Pensacola, FL as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Navarre page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Holdway

What is the best Repticon show in or near the E. TN area? I haven't ever been to one and would like to go to one that's worth my drive. I don't want to see a bunch of reptiles ONLY. I'm ok with them, BUT I'm into frogs and would like to see some of them. Maybe even purchase a few


----------



## Repticon1

*Repticon Raleigh Reptile & Exotic Animal Show July 2 & 3, 2016*

*When:*
July 2 & 3, 2016

*Where:*
North Carolina State Fairgrounds Scott Building
1025 Blue Ridge Road 
Raleigh, NC 27607

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Raleigh Show:* 
The North Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal Show hosted at the NC State Fairgrounds in Raleigh was established over 15 years ago and has been operating every year at the Fairgrounds for the past 15 years. At one point in the show’s history, it was one of the East Coast’s premier reptile shows, drawing attendance in excess of 10,000 for four years straight. Repticon purchased the show from Gila Productions in April of 2013. Join us in 2016 as Repticon reboots one of the nation’s original and most historic two-day reptile shows, The North Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal show at the NC State Fairgrounds in Raleigh!	

Repticon Raleigh page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1

*Repticon Columbia Reptile & Exotic Animal Show July 9 & 10, 2016* 

*When:* 
July 9 & 10, 2016

*Where:*
Jamil Temple
206 Jamil Rd.
Columbia, SC 29210

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Columbia Show:* 
For over seven years the South Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal Show thrived at the Jamil Temple in Columbia, South Carolina, before moving to other cities and venues. In November 2006, under new Repticon management, the show made a triumphant return to its original location. We were thrilled with the amount of positive feedback we received about the show being back where it belonged. Over the next three years the show grew with complete vendor sell-outs, an addition of a third show to the calendar year, and packing in as many vendors as possible in November of 2010. Having returned again three times in 2011-2015 with this popular favorite, be sure not to miss Repticon Columbia as it continues to develop in 2016, currently the largest and hottest hot show in the South!

Repticon Columbia page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1

*ReptiDay Sarasota Reptile & Exotic Animal Show July 9, 2016*

*When:*
July 9, 2016

*Where:*
Sarasota County Fairgrounds
Potter Building
3000 Ringling Blvd.
Sarasota, FL 34237

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Sarasota Show:*
Join us in Sarasota, FL as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Sarasota page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1

*ReptiDay Asheville Reptile & Exotic Animal Show July 16, 2016*

*When:*
July 16, 2016

*Where:*
Western North Carolina Agricultural Center
Boone Building
1301 Fanning Bridge Rd.
Fletcher, NC 28732

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Asheville Show:*
Join us in Asheville, NC as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay featured everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Asheville page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1

*Repticon Atlanta Reptile & Exotic Animal Show July 23 & 24, 2016*

*When:* 
July 23 & 24, 2016

*Where:*
Gwinnett County Fairground
2405 Sugarloaf Parkway
Lawrenceville, GA 30045

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Atlanta Show:* 
In January 2007, thousands of guests came out to the Atlanta Reptile and Exotic Animal Show to continue a six year tradition at a great new location at the Gwinnett County Fairgrounds. The success of that show and the following summer show in July at the same location re-established this show in Gwinnett County. Repticon returned in 2009 to the newer, nicer, and larger Fairgrounds facility that has proven popular with vendors and guests. This growing show continues to delight thousands of guests in one the nation's largest metro areas, so if you call the Atlanta area home, head out for the biggest and most exciting reptile show in Georgia!

Repticon Atlanta page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1

*ReptiDay Deland Reptile & Exotic Animal Show July 23, 2016*

*When:*
July 23, 2016

*Where:*
Volusia County Agricultural Center - Daugharty Building	
123 W. Indiana Ave.
DeLand, FL 32720

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Deland Show:*
Join us in Deland, FL as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Deland page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1

*Repticon Memphis Reptile & Exotic Animal Show July 30 & 31, 2016*

*When:*
July 30 & 31, 2016

*Where:*
The Landers Center
4560 Venture Drive 
Southaven, MS 38671

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Memphis Show:	*
September of 2009 Repticon expanded West with Repticon Memphis, a great new show in an area that was long-overdue for a major reptile expo. Hosted at The Landers Center (formerly known as the Desoto Civic Center) in Southaven, Mississippi, just 6 miles South of the Tennessee-Mississippi state line and 12 miles from the Memphis airport, guests from Tennessee, Arkansas, and Mississippi had a chance to encounter a wide variety of reptiles and amphibians that they might not have had the opportunity to experience in their home cities. (Guests from outside of Mississippi purchasing pets to take home should check first to make sure their new pets are welcome by their local laws.) Repticon Memphis was also the second Repticon show to feature a venomous-included area, featuring non-native venomous snakes from around the world. Lots of herpers came out to the show from all over the tri-state area. The show returned numerous times in the years from 2010-15, so look now to this page for future announcements and join us for what is becoming a new standard - Repticon Memphis!

Repticon Memphis page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1

*ReptiDay Savannah Reptile & Exotic Animal Show July 31, 2016*

*When:*
July 31, 2016

*Where:*
Alee Shrine
100 Eisenberg Drive 
Savannah, GA 31406

*Hours: *
Sunday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Savannah Show:*
Join us in Savannah, GA at the Alee Shrine as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Savannah page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1

*Repticon Jacksonville Reptile & Exotic Animal Show July 2 & 3, 2016*

*When:* 
July 2 & 3, 2016

*Where:*
Jacksonville Association of Fire Fighters Hall
618 Stockton Street, Jacksonville, FL 32204

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Jacksonville Show:* 
In 2015 Repticon returned to Jacksonville at a new location at the Jacksonville Association of Fire Fighters Hall. Repticon Jacksonville is one of Repticon's fastest growing shows and will be packed with a great selection of reptiles and exotic pets, pet products, reptile themed-merchandise, and all sorts of reptile-related fun. Join us this year at the Jacksonville Association of Fire Fighters Hall for the next step in the evolution of Repticon Jacksonville!

Repticon Jacksonville page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------

